# brown discharge



## buba

I am 6 wks and have had quite heavy very dark brown discharge for over a week now.  Is this a sign of miscarriage? I had a scan at 5 wks which was normal.  Please help!


----------



## Ruth

So many women get discharge in early pregnancy and it means nothing!! Pure implantation bleeding. I would ask your clinic to move your next scan forward to put your mind at rest.

Ruth


----------

